# A book or books with examples on IBC



## 3gorgesdam (Nov 13, 2006)

I run across a book or two books as a set on how to interpret IBC on seismic design with detailed examples. I forget the name. I remeber it is published by ASCE. Can someone provide information on books in this nature? The ones I have seen is for IBC 2000. I was waiting for the new ones for IBC 2003. But I don't knwo there is any books for IBC 2003.

Thanks.

3gorgesdam :violin:

I found out that the name of the book is *2000 IBC Structural / Seismic Design Manual Volume 3: Steel and Concrete Building Design Examples*

published by ICC. It is for IBC 2000. Does anyone know when the new edition for IBC 2003 come out? :blink:


----------



## McEngr (Nov 13, 2006)

> I run across n a book or two books as a set on how to interpret IBC with detailed examples. I forget the name. I remeber it is published by ASCE. Can someone provide information on books in this nature? The ones I have seen is for IBC 2000. I was waiting for the new ones for IBC 2003. But I don't knwo there is any books for IBC 2003.
> Thanks.
> 
> 3gorgesdam :violin:


http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...swfa3260|9

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...2=amd-google-20

These are the best books - hands down.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks McEngr. By the way, how was your interview?


----------



## McEngr (Nov 13, 2006)

> Thanks McEngr. By the way, how was your interview?


Not bad, but too far. It was a friday night and it took me two hours to get home. I'd rather live life with minimal traffic jams. The look continues...


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Nov 13, 2006)

Two hours, that is too much on a daily basis. I don't blame you. The right opportunity will come, a matter of time.


----------

